# Gtechniq..any oppinions?



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey all.

Im currently a massive ag fan.i use their products shampoo,srp,hd wax,window stuff etc all together and im very happy with the results.

I notice alot of talk about "gtechniq" on here.Would i gain much from using their products?are they the best out there?I would also like to use products from the same company, i believe they work better together.

So...should i ditch ag and move onto gtecqnic or stick to what i know and pleased with?

any oppinions welcome


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

What I've used of theirs is awesome, P1 is on another level completely to any AG polishes.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

In the world of coatings, Gtech are one of if not the best for durable protection.
They are a bit more specific with their application/preparation methods but that is part of the game with them.

You won't go far wrong with Gtech stuff, and you'll have more time too as cleaning time is reduced and you really won't spend hours each month waxing! Which some see as a positive whilst it will drive some others mad!!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I read the subject of this thread and thought... this will be fun.

Gtechniq and autoglym are in different leagues. Here's my experience

C2 - best sealant on the market. Piece of **** to apply and lasts for ages. Car is almost self-cleaning. It's actually too good because you don't have to clean your car as often and it doesn't feel 'special' like waxing does.
G1 - best glass sealant on the market. Rain disappears at 30-40mph+. You don't need wipers after that.
G3 - great for rear screens that don't have wipers and city driving when you rarely get above 30-40mph.

I'll be trying P1, I1, C4 and a few others but need to use up some of my existing stuff first.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

New to this game but tried g1 and it's brilliant, over 6 months on 2 cars and still going strong, soon to buy some P1,


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I haven't been overly impressed to be frank. G3 is fussy as hell to use and gave wiper judder. Never had this with my other glass sealant and that is a professional product.


----------



## Flushingmeadows (May 7, 2011)

I've now used most of their products, either applied by myself or by my Gtechniq approved detailer - I am so impressed, practically perfect in every way. 

Recently tried the new T1 tyre gel and after 1500 miles and through snow, ice, salt and grit the tyres look as good as the day I applied it. 

Cannot recommend highly enough.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

There's a whole section to gtechniq products. Have a read through and make up your mind.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I have tried few products from Gtechniq but worst one for me was G1 after about 2 months I have to remove it from my windscreen ... nightmare for wipers juddering


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Brilliant stuff, period. I did have some wiper judder when I first applied G1, but didn't last long, and was far outweighed by the benefit. 

C1 looks first class, and the car is so easy to clean once it's applied. Still to try T1, but have seen it applied and was very impressed


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I love the Gtechniq stuff, I really do. But if you enjoy giving your car a good thorough clean, then it's not for you because you won't have anything to clean and if you did, it'd be done in an hour or so.

G1 (Glass)=one to one and a half year life
C4 (Plastic)=two year life (approx)
T1 (Tyres)=estimated at three to four months life
and the list goes on.

It's great to put on and forget, but if you feel left out and want to add to, you can. 
C2 or C3 Smart Wax can be put on top of C1. 
G3 (now G5) over G1 for increased hydrophobicity (if thats a word, not sure) but has a shorter life (without decreasing the life of G1).


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

So G3 is now called G5? Hope GTechniq doesn't become Menzerna with their ever changing numbers.


svended said:


> G3 (now G5) over G1 for increased hydrophobicity (if thats a word, not sure) but has a shorter life (without decreasing the life of G1).


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

Gtech is pretty much all I buy now, in the past year the only other products I`ve bought was IronX (like that) Wolfs deironiser (not as good as IronX) and Fog Fight (total waste of time and space on my products shelf).

Now they brought out T1, I`m a very happy camper. If you feel the need to wax after each wash, get some C2 and water it down as a top up for the neat coating you should already have on.

EDIT: As svended points out further dow...C2 not G2 as I put before...


D`oh!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

MAUI said:


> So G3 is now called G5? Hope GTechniq doesn't become Menzerna with their ever changing numbers.


Ye, Rob posted on a thread when Jed posted a thread about seeing G5 on twitter.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=251652

Rob's reply was

"g5 is g3. we inadvertantly breached a trademark with the G3 Clearvision branding and have had to change its name."

If only he hadn't said anything till I bought a bottle. :lol:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

danski said:


> Gtech is pretty much all I buy now, in the past year the only other products I`ve bought was IronX (like that) Wolfs deironiser (not as good as IronX) and Fog Fight (total waste of time and space on my products shelf).
> 
> Now they brought out T1, I`m a very happy camper. If you feel the need to wax after each wash, get some *G2* and water it down as a top up for the neat coating you should already have on.


Cough, C2. :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll add my opinion.
*C2* I've used it on my bonnet and it was great, a little goes a long way.
*P1* Again only used on my bonnet but this was by hand, very fantastic results. With it being water based it never dries out (well if it does you spray some water to activate again) I'll be using some on my plastics next time I get chance.
*C5* very easy application and does it's job very well.
*G1* I found the application easy and it effect is amazing, _I think_ people who are having issues with it did't prep/apply correctly.

I'll be getting some *C4* next when funds allow.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Gtechniq do have some very bespoke products. 
Been a using their products for over 3 years.

Polishes 
P1 very different to other polishes. A Polish that can be used on anything from 1000 wet sanding to mirror finishing 
p2 similar to other oil based polishes. 

Coatings
C1 - prep is everything with this. Make it easy by using p1 first. C1 Wipe on then wipe off. Sorted.
You all know it lasts for years.

C2 is great to but is licensed from permanon. So quite different to c1 - works in a similar way. Makes an excellent QD 

C3 is a fantastically quick wax. Usually use 2 layers. But also use it inside car too. 

All the other coatings are excellent too. 
IMO people who complain about poor results have prob not prepared the surface properly first. Which is true for any coating. 

Some of the G prods are sensitive to how well the surface has been prepared.

don't forget their pad system. I only use 3 pads for all jobs.
the ivory pad (finishing v.soft foam) is amazing.

Still use some waxes like poorboys and dodojuice occasionally lol.




Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## j1ggy (Feb 17, 2012)

Here's what I have:

I1 - Impressed (customers even more so)
L1 - Does what it says
C6 - Only used it on two customer cars, can't tell just yet
W2 - I use it for cleaning glass, final wipe of leather before applying L1, C6 etc.
G3 - Much, much better then Turtle Rain Repellent (I apply it on side windows and sunroof)
G1 - Only applied on one customer car, he says he's very satisfied
C2 - I use it the most, both diluted and straight (I have Zaino Z-8, CG Blitz; Megs X Press Wax; all sprayers; and Wolf's Body Wrap, and think that its (C2) very, very good)
C3 - I use it only on interior trim (boot, doors etc., not on dash) liked it, but I'm sticking to 303 Aerospace
C4 - Rocks!

I'm eager to get some P1, because all the good things I've heard about it, but I have so many different polishes that I'm not sure it'll happen any time soon


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

DrDax said:


> C2 is great to but is licensed from permanon. So quite different to c1 - works in a similar way. Makes an excellent QD


Is that fact or conjecture? C2 gets good reviews on here but permanon was widely rubbished when test by a fair few people.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Has anyone used the fabric protector? Cannot remember what that one is called. Is it any good?


----------



## j1ggy (Feb 17, 2012)

Its called I1. As I said above, very, very good. Probably the best there is. Especially when compared to CG Fabric Protector which is, well, sheat.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Recently purchased Gtechniq I1 and L1 (gloss & matt versions) and use them both to waterproof my shoes, trainers, manbag, jackets etc.

Fantastic performance from them both, I'm sure I originally bought them to use on the car though.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

svended said:


> T1 (Tyres)=estimated at three to four months life
> and the list goes on.QUOTE]
> 
> Is that correct - would be great if it is.
> ...


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

everyone knows my opinions already :lol:

original poster - as much as autoglym are great for people starting out they really aren't in the same league, but they have a different target audience.

i've used pretty much all gtechniq products and won't be going back. application is usually a doddle (G1 can be fussy but i've never had any juddering issues....applied to 6 cars now) and the durability is very long.

my car has C1/C4/C5/G1/I1 and L1 on it, with T1 being a new acquisition i haven't tried. i occasionally use C2 which is also extremely good but i don't have much use for it now as the car has C1 on it which lasts 3-5 years on the paint work.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> svended said:
> 
> 
> > T1 (Tyres)=estimated at three to four months life
> ...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

As someone posted earlier - the only problem with gtechniq products is that they perform so well, you'll be spending less time cleaning the car.

So, I tend to use Gtechniq products as protection for the car during the colder months when I don't want to be outside cleaning it.

C2 applied to paintwork as part of winter detail.
G1 & G3 applied to glass in autumn.

In the summer months, I'll be back to the waxes hopefully.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Is that fact or conjecture? C2 gets good reviews on here but permanon was widely rubbished when test by a fair few people.


don't get me wrong c2 is excellent . But I read on another post it had something to do with permanon. I'm sure rob will pitch in somewhere. I think its even on the bottle somewhere.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

E38_ross said:


> everyone knows my opinions already :lol:
> 
> original poster - as much as autoglym are great for people starting out they really aren't in the same league, but they have a different target audience.
> 
> ...


Ross you're like me. The cars is a gtechniq car lol... don't use anything else. 
Superb protection and easy to work with.

When my mustang comes out of my garage (hybernation time over winter) in spring it will of had 4-5 months of tlc. Cleaning and polishing every bit of it, outside and inside, engine and undersides. Bad case of ocd lol.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

C2 is manufactured from permanon.

There is a permanon logo in the front of the C2 bottle :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

C2 is gash.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Tips said:


> C2 is manufactured from permanon.
> 
> There is a permanon logo in the front of the C2 bottle :thumb:


Doesn't mean it is permanon though, it could be made under licence with Gtechniq recipe.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

C2 is brill stuff - applied it in October and the paintwork is still beading well in February.

It has outlasted the winter, so easy to apply and little required to cover a whole car, provides a lovely smooth finish, and beads and sheets water fantastically.

C2 is making me think twice about going back to carnauba waxes, which attracts more dust.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Doesn't mean it is permanon though, it could be made under licence with Gtechniq recipe.


If I remember correctly, Gtechniq asked Permanon to manufacture C2 to their criteria.

All other Gtechniq products are made by Gtechniq.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Tips said:


> If I remember correctly, Gtechniq asked Permanon to manufacture C2 to their criteria.
> 
> All other Gtechniq products are made by Gtechniq.


So it's a Gtechniq product not permanon :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

bigmc said:


> So it's a Gtechniq product not permanon :thumb:


It's a Gtechniq product *made by* permanon.

Hope that clears it up :thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Became a convert a while back and hardly use anything else now unless I need a wax fix.

C2's been my go to LSP since last summer and it kicks the whotsit out of any other spray type product I've used. Frighteningly easy to use and months of staying power; even resists extreme winter nastiness (i.e. both cars not touched in 4-5 weeks and cleaned - inside & out - in less than 4 hours yesterday).

G1 was, and remains, a revelation. I got nearly 40k out of it on my Saab and it's at 35k on the Smax now and still going strong. Wiper judder not evident and when it was it was due to knackered blades!

C4 another wow product. Lasted pretty much 2 years on the 205 and surprisingly longer on my dailies. Minimal black trim on the Saab and Smax and only seeing signs that it's losing some durability on the Smax now at 35k since application - signs of tar and winter road muck starting to take the edge of it on the edge of the rear bumper trim closest to the wheels.

G1 can be a **** to apply (I had some issues in the shade but on a windy day) but the benefits, for me at least on 3k a month, are well worth it.

G6 only on a couple of weeks back and so far, it's, um, stayed matte so I guess good. If I'm being brutally honest I can't see a massive improvement over 1Z ****pit Premium which I've been using forever now and TBH it left a slightly nicer finish on Mrs C's Megane interior yesterday (and 1Z cleans too which is a bonus).

Overall a thumbs up and the products which are less impressive for me are only like that because they're being compared to something I've used for a long time without swaying.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Big fan of G4 and G3 on the glass.

I've also used L1 which is doing it's job well.

Tempted by G2,C4,C5,I1 maybe some T1 when my 3M runs out.


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

I keep being told how good the C1 [i think its that 1] bumper n trim 'stuff' is so might give that a try at some point soon :thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

MarkMac said:


> I keep being told how good the C1 [i think its that 1] bumper n trim 'stuff' is so might give that a try at some point soon :thumb:


C4 is for trims:thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

C2 is a fabulous spray sealant (I think that's what it is anyway) Very easy to use, creates a great shine and the car beads nicely. I couldn't face waxing my new car today, too scared so I just covered it in C2, looks even better now and was beading very well in the rain.

C4 is just brilliant, put it on plastic trim and it'll bring it back to life/or protect it if new. Just fantastic. Expensive but it will last and last and last.

G-Wash shampoo is also great, smells fantastic, great lubrication and nice shine.

Anyone finding C4 in stock anywhere impossible? Really need some...


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> C2 is a fabulous spray sealant (I think that's what it is anyway) Very easy to use, creates a great shine and the car beads nicely. I couldn't face waxing my new car today, too scared so I just covered it in C2, looks even better now and was beading very well in the rain.
> 
> C4 is just brilliant, put it on plastic trim and it'll bring it back to life/or protect it if new. Just fantastic. Expensive but it will last and last and last.
> 
> ...


it'll be back shipping by the end of next week i believe.....


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

DrDax said:


> Ross you're like me. The cars is a gtechniq car lol... don't use anything else.
> Superb protection and easy to work with.
> 
> When my mustang comes out of my garage (hybernation time over winter) in spring it will of had 4-5 months of tlc. Cleaning and polishing every bit of it, outside and inside, engine and undersides. Bad case of ocd lol.
> ...


Every car I detail uses Gtechniq. Only three items I use are not Gtechniq, and they are decontamination products (IronX, TarX and CarPro Eraser).

When you've Gtechniq, there's no other techniq-ue.

Sorry, did I just do that.


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Is it recommended to use the Gtechniq pads with P1? Or do most people use what ever pads they have?


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

I like Hydro Tech and Kompressor pads with P1.


matt_r said:


> Is it recommended to use the Gtechniq pads with P1? Or do most people use what ever pads they have?


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you. And it works just as well on other pads?


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes it does.


matt_r said:


> Thank you. And it works just as well on other pads?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

6 months ago, I didn't have a single Gtechniq product in my detailing kit.

Now I have:-

C2 - sealant
C4 - trims
C6 - matte dash
P1 - polish
G1 - front windscreen
G3 - rear & side windscreen
G4 - glass polish
I1 - smart fabric
L1 - leather guard
T1 - tyre 
Gtechniq stickers

I guess you can call me a convert!


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Where is the best place to buy it from - anywhere that stocks the whole range etc?

txs


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Tips said:


> 6 months ago, I didn't have a single Gtechniq product in my detailing kit.
> 
> Now I have:-
> 
> ...


LOL looks like i have a carbon copy of what i have bought and love the stuff


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Buy here

Contact gtechrob and he will give you 10% off your 1st order, see thread here. for further details.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> LOL looks like i have a carbon copy of what i have bought and love the stuff


Great minds think alike :thumb:


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the links mate - cheers


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Just registered and tried to buy some stuff but won't let me proceed to checkout so no joy....................doh.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

PM gtechrob - he's very prompt with replies


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Richors said:


> Just registered and tried to buy some stuff but won't let me proceed to checkout so no joy....................doh.


You will have to wait for Rob to PM you to tell you he has applied the discount to your account he is very good


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

my opinion,

Gtech ruleszzzzz!


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

will contact him - cheers


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmmmm ok seems like a highly rated brand.Il have to see how iget on with my current ag stuff as i still have plenty left.And i would have to find out which and if i can use any ag stuff with gteqnik products so nothing goes to waste.


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

After reading various reviews I'm going to get some I1 to treat the roof of my MX5. I see it comes in 100 & 500mm. Any experience of coverage? Is the 100mm going to do it or should I go for the 500?


----------



## phantomx0_1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Used C4 for the first time today. What's can I say. ****ING AWESOME!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

ive started using the Gtechniq range more and more. ive done my wheel in C5 which left them with more shine and depth of colour than any wheel sealent or wax ive used before. 

ive applied the G range to the glass with no issues and use C3 every now and then as after a few coats it seems to be lasting as long as hard waxes but takes much less time to apply. 

ive some P1 ready to DA polish the car and seal in C1 next. 

like others have said, if you do the prep work correctly they are effortless to apply and to maintain. :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

What advantages can i see with gtecnik on a white car compared to ag hd wax and my ag products?Will i see any differences on the white and shine?Or is it just purely good for durability?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

tenyearsafter said:


> After reading various reviews I'm going to get some I1 to treat the roof of my MX5. I see it comes in 100 & 500mm. Any experience of coverage? Is the 100mm going to do it or should I go for the 500?


100ml was just enough to cover 3 pairs of trainers, at least go with 500ml and see how you go from there.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

mr.t said:


> What advantages can i see with gtecnik on a white car compared to ag hd wax and my ag products?Will i see any differences on the white and shine?Or is it just purely good for durability?


It'll stay cleaner for longer because dirt can't stick as easily and the rain washed it off more easily. It'll also be easier to clean. It also has a very crisp almost clinical shine to it.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm in two minds about these hardcore sealants. Obviously the durability is the best and I'm not disputing that but...it kinda takes the fun out of the whole thing if you don't have re-apply products. That's what I'm in it for! :thumb: I do totally get why people use them and these guys are awesome for that!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

JMDetailing said:


> I'm in two minds about these hardcore sealants. Obviously the durability is the best and I'm not disputing that but...it kinda takes the fun out of the whole thing if you don't have re-apply products. That's what I'm in it for! :thumb: I do totally get why people use them and these guys are awesome for that!


Yeah but I had heard that C1 isn't all that strong. Bird poo will require the C1 to be re applied to the affected area.

But with you on the "enjoying applying wax/sealants" that's what it's all about.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Never had that problem with C1.



nick_mcuk said:


> Yeah but I had heard that C1 isn't all that strong. Bird poo will require the C1 to be re applied to the affected area.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

> Paintwork Liability Limitations
> The warranty applies only to the vehicle manufacturer's original factory paintwork.
> Industrial fallout, atmospheric contamination and traffic grime should be removed as necessary to maintain finish.
> Paintwork cover excludes damage or deterioration due to:
> ...


Also some interesting posts on the products here.

http://www.autodetailingnetworkforums.com/post/Nanolex-and-GTechniq-C1-Crystal-Lacquer-4715689

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Also some interesting posts on the products here.
> 
> http://www.autodetailingnetworkforums.com/post/Nanolex-and-GTechniq-C1-Crystal-Lacquer-4715689


TBH, that thread you linked to is from may 2010 and most of the posters there hadn't even heard of the products being discussed.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Also some interesting posts on the products here.
> 
> http://www.autodetailingnetworkforums.com/post/Nanolex-and-GTechniq-C1-Crystal-Lacquer-4715689
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nothing interesting there that I can see. You can rubbish what the moderator is saying straight off based on many experiences on here. We've already had posts on here addressing the health concerns around 'nano' which are nowt to do with the 'nano' products in G techniq.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Personaly im not too fussed over durability.For me aslong as i can get the best finish and shine is what i look for .

At the moment im using SRP,meguiars number 7 glaze topped up with hd wax and very happy with the results.So do you guys think i can achieve a nicer look and shine with gtechniques products rather than what im using now on a white car?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

mr.t said:


> Personaly im not too fussed over durability.For me aslong as i can get the best finish and shine is what i look for .
> 
> At the moment im using SRP,meguiars number 7 glaze topped up with hd wax and very happy with the results.So do you guys think i can achieve a nicer look and shine with gtechniques products rather than what im using now on a white car?


Personally I think you will find that putting a sealant on your white car will give it a sharper, crisper look than a wax would. Sealants really make a car shine. I've had my pearl white car for 16 months and its had a sealant on it for the majority of that time, because it just suits it better:thumb: I've not had Gtechniq sealant on it but used Werkstat and Wolf's Body Wrap. BW is phenomenal and lasts a year to 18 months.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yeah but I had heard that C1 isn't all that strong. Bird poo will require the C1 to be re applied to the affected area.
> 
> But with you on the "enjoying applying wax/sealants" that's what it's all about.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would say because c1 is quartz based and produces one of if not the strongest coating . Resistance to bird poop is quite high.
Depending on how acidic the poop is, level of resistance will vary. Certainly higher resistance than any wax

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------

